# using a computer with a legend (any good programs?)



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

i have never hooked my garmin legend to a computer. are there any good free programs or maps that i can install on my computer or gps? this update is confusing. 

I like this Garmin but it doesnt seem very user friendly. I think they should have included a CD with some kind of program so that you can look at your gps through the computer. im sure there is a program for that but i dont know what to use. 

if anyone can suggest a good program for manipulating the gps through a computer program that would be awesome. and also if there are any updates to the base map, the base map that comes with the unit kinda sucks. im interested mainly in lake maps. but the lake maps that you can buy for my region are pretty lame. at least, they were in 2004, 2005 or so when i first bought it. 

any ideas or thoughts or suggestions are appreciated!



> Download Preloaded Marine POI Database for eTrex Legend
> If MapSource data is loaded to this unit, this unit's preloaded Marine POI database will be erased. Please download the file below to recover this Marine POI database. If you currently have MapSource data loaded into your GPS unit, it will be erased and replaced with this POI database.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

hardwaterfan said:


> i have never hooked my garmin legend to a computer. are there any good free programs or maps that i can install on my computer or gps? this update is confusing.
> 
> I like this Garmin but it doesnt seem very user friendly. I think they should have included a CD with some kind of program so that you can look at your gps through the computer. im sure there is a program for that but i dont know what to use.
> 
> ...


It's called Trip and Waypoint Manager. Comes free with the higher priced GPS units. You can pick it up on eBay for $20--probably an older version, but it can be udated free. You can still download the Legend update from Garmins website, connect your unit to your computer with the supplied cord, double click on the update, and load it to your Legend without the T&WPM software. I did that yesterday to my Legend and a couple of GPS 72's I had that were locking up with the vertical line (and it cured the problem).

Not much free stuff for any GPS out there. Maps run $100 EACH and you Legend will only take Garmin maps. 

Not sure I would make a map investment for a Legend as it has a small screen and poor resolution (but it's a great entry and basic GPS). It only has 8mb of internal memory, and that will not hold much of an area of maps. It's memory is also part of the unit and it is *not* removable (as in a micro SD card). 

Rumor has it the Garmin is going to discontinue the GPS 72 and the Legend early next year (in favor of the more sensetive line of "H' model eTrex's)

I've got a 2gb card with the entire eastern half of the US and all of southern Canada (topo's) that I use in my GPSMap 76CSx. Pop that card out when I go fishing and put the lake maps in. BTW....$100 for US Topo, $100 for Canada Topo, and $100 for Michigan lake maps....not cheap. At least the topo maps are not locked (can use them more than once with out buying an additional unlock code).

If you do buy maps, get the CD's and load them through Trip and WP Manager rather than buy them already loaded onto cards--this way you can have them on you computer as well as your GPS. Another thread discusses the problem of not being able to take them off the card and put them on your computer, plus you can choose what sections of maps you want (and don't want) to load to your GPS by doing it that way.

Wish you were closer....I could help you out.

Steve


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

http://easygps.com/

It's a free waypoint management program, no map though.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

thanks for the advice guys. now that i have the hang of hooking the gps up to the computer i will take more advantage of it. for some reason i just thought it would be harder than it was.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

i went to the easygps site and was going to download it but the site says it wont work with windows 98. i have an old computer, there is a crank on the side and you have to crank it up to get the computer to boot up. 

any other free options? i do like to look at topo maps that i find on the net and pick out a few spots to try. i then manually enter them into the gps. 

it would be a lot easier to be able to use the gps through the computer and to see all my waypoints on a nice big map or even a blank screen like easygps. the garmin map (the screen) is so tiny and the little buttons are sort of a pain. it would be nice to see all my waypoints in a big list. 

im kinda bummed now that ive seen easygps, that i cant have it.

im trying to avoid spending money, but as a last resort i think i would get the Trip and waypoint manager.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

hardwaterfan said:


> ..............im kinda bummed now that ive seen easygps, that i cant have it.
> 
> im trying to avoid spending money, but as a last resort i think i would get the Trip and waypoint manager.


I just pulled out an older version CD of Trip and Waypoint Manager (version 4.00.......I believe the newest version is 6.14) and the System Requirements on the package stated "Windows 2000 or newer". You are gonna have to find an even older version that that and make sure you do not "update it" if you want to use it on Windows 98. 

Doesn't look like that will work for you either.

I have a version 3.0 CD at work...I'll check it out and see what the system requirements on that are.

Steve


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Just found an old version download (of easyGPS version 1.3.7) that will work on windows 98 (the last version that will).

Read this first (paragraph #4): http://adventuresinswitching.blogspot.com/2008/01/easygps-in-linux-using-wine.html

You can find version 1.3.7 here (see update #3): http://adventuresinswitching.blogspot.com/2008/01/getting-easygps-137-working-in-linux.html

Steve


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

thank you so much for the links hitechman. i appreciate your help.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

it didnt work from that link for me, i got a 1.1 MB ACDSee zipped picture file? but i found the program for downloading from a couple other sites, but i cant get anything to work. these other sites files were about 3.8 MB. 

im having trouble, when i try to download EasyGPS (Me/98) 1.3.7, after the download, i get the following error message:

This program requires Windows NT version 5.0 or later.

makes no sense to me. 
any ideas?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

i partially figured this out, the verson that is actually downloaded isnt 1.3.7. it actually says version 2.9.6 or something

in a one in a million chance if anyone knows where i can download this EasyGPS (Me/98) 1.3.7

i have tried a few places and for some reason the ones ive tried are all not actually 1.3.7
i would appreciate it. 

that first link is an AcDSee file, when i click on it, ACDSee opens as if it wants to show a picture, but there is no picture, and nothing happens.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

I found the CD for Garmin Trip & Waypoint Manager V. 3.0---works on Windows 98. You can have it. It is a valid piece of software and not pirated, and I do not have it loaded on any machines. All mine are vista or XP, so it won't do me any good at all--I have the manual as well.

PM me with your address and I'll get it out to you.

Remember *NOT* to update it or it won't work. This will work for you for waypointds only--it does *NOT* come with any maps.

Garmins current versions of their maps won't work with this either (Canada topo will I believe).

You do not need T&WPM software to download/upgrade your Legand's operating system software--make sure you've done that as it fixes a bug where the screen can go blank and the unit won't shut off.

Steve


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

PM sent.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

It's in the mail. Enjoy! Glad I could help you out.

Steve


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

hardwaterfan said:


> i partially figured this out, the verson that is actually downloaded isnt 1.3.7. it actually says version 2.9.6 or something
> 
> in a one in a million chance if anyone knows where i can download this EasyGPS (Me/98) 1.3.7
> 
> ...



I downloaded one and installed and got this version.










PM me your email address and I send you the .exe file.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

hotwired, thanks for the assistance. i dont know what the problem was. i tried a few different sites and nothing worked. but the program hitechman sent me works, so im ok now. but thank you. 

hitechman, thanks for sending me the program, its perfect, just what i was looking for. ive been playing around with it for the last hour or so and man it is so much easier to work with the gps on the computer rather than only through the unit. i like how i can save files of waypoints. manipulating waypoints is a breeze. this program is really handy. 

i know you said in your PM that you dont want anything but i insist on covering your postage and trip to the post office. so expect an envelope soon with $10 in it. 

thanks again!


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Glad it worked for you. There is no need to send me anything....just glad I could help you out.

If you ever "update" your computer (XP/Vista) you can always go to Garmin's website and upgrade that software to the latest version for free. 

Remember....do not upgrade the software version on your Win98 machine as it will not work.

Enjoy.

Steve


----------

